# Bandsaws



## johnnyw (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new bandsaw. The one I've been using was my father's and is about 20 to 30 years old. Iv'e been looking at 14 inch bandsaws from 1) Jet JWBS-140S at Woodcraft 2) Delta 28-276 at Lowe's and 3) Grizzly GO555. Any sugestion? I've read a few post about bandsaws and I know there are a lot of different views, but if you were going to buy a new 14 inch bandsaw which one of these is the best for the money?

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40938  look here


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2009)

I personally use the G0555 and love it!


----------



## Monty (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I personally use the G0555 and love it!


Ditto


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the Ridgid from home depot, $360 and a lifetime warranty on everything except the belt if you register online. Has been a great saw. Have no complaints.


----------



## KenV (Dec 17, 2009)

Jet and Steel City both have 12 inch vertical height models available.  This is better than the standard 6 inche resaw clearance  with the addition of a riser block -- all one piece instead of an "add on".   Riser blocks are $100-150 additional.

You do not need the 12 inch unless you are breaking wood down or working on bowl blanks.  

Steel City is substantially less $$$ than the Jet for the same capacity.   This is the "pro" version.

Same resaw height as most 16 and some 18 inch saws, but with less HP -- 

(Been looking at the alternatives to the riser block on my delta 14 inch to get more height).


----------



## Wildman (Dec 17, 2009)

You didn’t say what brand that old band saw is. Depending upon brand might be worth upgrading parts & motor. 

Also didn’t tell us what type of cutting you want to do with new band saw. Any of the consumer grade 14 inch saw will work. 

I have the Grizzly G0555, and am satisfied with it. If were in the market for a new band saw would buy Rikon 10-325 14” Deluxe Bandsaw.  Take a look at features offered on the Rikon deluxe and compare them to those you have mentioned. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have the G0555 and would get again. Maybe I would go for the 'X' model.


----------



## KenBrasier (Dec 17, 2009)

I went with the Grizzly G0555X a few months ago, and only wish I would have done it years ago.  The only poor feedback I've heard on the Grizzly is when you add the 6" spacer so you can do 12" resawing.  I had planned on adding this option, but have now decided against it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 17, 2009)

Another happy G0555 user.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 17, 2009)

I went with a Shop Fox W1706 instead of the G0555. For a few dollars extra, you get the very same saw except cast iron instead of aluminum wheels, quick tension release, two year warranty (instead of one year) and a handy base cabinet.

I do have the riser block installed and haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 17, 2009)

I know this wasn't in your list, but I went through all of the research and decided to get the Rikon 14" Deluxe.  For all of the features, it was worth it.  I am really not a fan of buying something, and then later trying to tweak things and modifying it, when I can usually just wait and save up and do it right the first time.

This is not always the case for myself, or others, but I try to operate this way.

There were a couple of good threads about band saws over the past couple of months.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

> I went with a Shop Fox W1706 instead of the G0555. For a few dollars extra, you get the very same saw except cast iron instead of aluminum wheels, quick tension release, two year warranty (instead of one year) and a handy base cabinet.



Maybe I have a different version of the G0555 but mine came with a quick release tension and a base. I'm not sure on the wheels and warranty but maybe there are more then one version of the G0555. It also came with an awesome resaw fence.

I put the riser kit on and a good resaw blade and it cuts awesome. I just wish the cut was smoother but I think I would have to put one of those $100 blades on to get that.


----------



## babyblues (Dec 17, 2009)

Another vote for the G0555X.  Comes with cast iron wheels, a resaw fence and a cabinet base.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 17, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I personally use the G0555 and love it!


Ditto again even though I have proven the GO555 has it's limits. for a 14 inch saw those limits are well up the scale and the saw withstands them being pushed very well.


----------



## Joe Dowdy (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the 17in griz and i believe its the 0513 and absolutely love it it worked out the sale was free shipping so after you added the shipping for the 14in the 17 in was cheaper. so look at whats on sale and which ones have free shipping


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 14, 2011)

ugh


----------



## wolftat (Jun 14, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> ugh


Can you be a little more specific on that?


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

I also have the Ridgid 14" with a riser, but I do wish that I had gotten a Jet or Grizzly to start with. It has been a good saw for me for over 6 years though.


----------



## LEAP (Jun 14, 2011)

After reading quite a few reviews I went with the Rikon 14" deluxe. The 13" resaw capacity sold me. It's been a great saw and easily cuts anything I can get up on the table. I make a lot of larger bowls and the "regular" 14" saws just don't have the capacity to cut the larger blanks with out adding riser blocks.


----------



## Bree (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a G0555.  It is a great saw for a low price.  You can't go wrong.  Strong motor, good manufacturing, very accurate and reliable.

I also have a nice new Laguna LT18-3000.  If pens are all that you do get the Grizzly.  If you do bowls and boxes and the like... the Laguna is worth EVERY penny of the higher cost.  Resaw King blade is awesome as well.  Dayum fine machine at a great price.  

And contrary to Net talk... their service has been 5 star.  Heck I had two techs call me within 10 minutes on a problem I caused.  Each was spot on with the right advice and willingness to help resolve any issue.  I spoke to them on a couple of other occasions about electrical tech specs and issues relating to getting this big boy into my basement shop.  On each occasion they provided excellent info and advice in a timely fashion.

Today those two bandsaws and my lathes are the most used tools I have.  I cut small stuff and curves on the G0555 and big stuff/resaw on the Laguna.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 14, 2011)

wolftat said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > ugh
> ...


I accidently responded to the wrong thread, dredging this one up from the depths.



LEAP said:


> After reading quite a few reviews I went with the Rikon 14" deluxe. The 13" resaw capacity sold me. It's been a great saw and easily cuts anything I can get up on the table. I make a lot of larger bowls and the "regular" 14" saws just don't have the capacity to cut the larger blanks with out adding riser blocks.


What's the downside to adding a riser block?


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 14, 2011)

Wildman said:


> You didn’t say what brand that old band saw is. Depending upon brand might be worth upgrading parts & motor.
> 
> .


 
He's right! They don't make them as well these days as they did back then. Mine is about 30 years old, and I stand to inherit my dad's that was my grandfathers. It is older than I am! (and I'm older than dirt!)


----------



## LEAP (Jun 14, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...



There is no downside that I know of but I'd rather not have to "add" parts to get what is designed into the Rikon. Too many parts that could go wrong when you start altering a piece of machinery that turns a sharp blade at high speed. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 14, 2011)

Just saw this on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G0555...D0AC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308101069&sr=8-1


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 15, 2011)

LEAP said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > wolftat said:
> ...


Adding a riser block to my W1706 (and, I assume, it's twin the Grizzly G0555X) is a very simple procedure that I found to be completely goofproof.


----------



## JimB (Jun 15, 2011)

I added a riser block to my G0555. It was extremely easy to do.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 16, 2011)

I did not realize that this post started in December of 2009.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> LEAP said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...


I have to agree, while adding a riser block is very simple, the machine was designed to work without it and it just adds a little more stress to the frame. This may never be an issue for most, but it makes sense to me to buy the machine that is designed and built to do the job instead of building one up to do the same thing. This is just my opinion and it is free and worth every cent you paid for it.

I am also a Rikon 14" deluxe owner and wouldn't trade it for any other saw.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > You didn’t say what brand that old band saw is. Depending upon brand might be worth upgrading parts & motor.
> ...


 I have to agree here too, some of the old saws are well worth rebuilding if you can find the parts, any saw that lasted 30 years is a well made saw (unless it sat unused for that entire time, then it's a crapshoot).


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 17, 2011)

I love my Rikon 14" bandsaw.  Works great and has many nice features.


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jun 17, 2011)

*the jet is amazing*

I have the jet its expensive  but you get what you pay for.. hope this helps


----------

